# Locating Navigation Screen...help!!



## Emagfreak (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey there. I’m new on this forum. 

I’ve Cruze 2012 LT. Recently I’ve purchased a lcd screen using maps. I am not intending to remove the built in sound system rather just to install the lcd somewhere but I have absolutely no idea. Can you please suggest where should I fix it? I know it’s weird to ask but please at least give me something. 

Thanks.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Emagfreak said:


> Hey there. I’m new on this forum.
> 
> I’ve Cruze 2012 LT. Recently I’ve purchased a lcd screen using maps. I am not intending to remove the built in sound system rather just to install the lcd somewhere but I have absolutely no idea. Can you please suggest where should I fix it? I know it’s weird to ask but please at least give me something.
> 
> Thanks.


The LT didn't come with this feature. I use OnStar and have a human provide Navigation for me


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Emagfreak said:


> Hey there. I’m new on this forum.
> 
> I’ve Cruze 2012 LT. Recently I’ve purchased a lcd screen using maps. I am not intending to remove the built in sound system rather just to install the lcd somewhere but I have absolutely no idea. Can you please suggest where should I fix it? I know it’s weird to ask but please at least give me something.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

It would be easier just to install the whole system. If you do not want to do that, buy an iPad.

[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Take a look at this post. He relocated the stock screen above the dash.


----------



## Emagfreak (Dec 12, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> It would be easier just to install the whole system. If you do not want to do that, buy an iPad.



ive iPad but I have purchased navigation. I want it to be an option.


----------

